# Big Green Egg Location Question



## lowcountrygamecock (Nov 29, 2016)

I've had my eye on a ceramic cooker for a while and am narrowing in on a big green egg or possibly a Kamado Joe but I have some questions.  One of the hang ups I have is location for this thing.  I want to build a table for it and put it on my patio beside my deck.  It will be located on patio pavers and not the deck, which is composite decking, but it will be pushed up beside the deck and the hand rail if that makes any sense.  My question is, with these things getting super hot how far away from the decking do I need to be to use it? 

Also how much space do I need above it under the eve's of the house which have vinyl on them(brick house).  It's about 13 feet from the floor of the patio to the eve of the house, is that enough space to not have to worry about the heat melting the vinyl?  It won't be directly under the eves but about 3-4 feet out.


----------



## retfr8flyr (Nov 29, 2016)

One thing I would recommend is going with the Kamado Joe, over the BGE, just more bang for the buck. I love my Big Joe and the split grill system is great. You should be fine with the siding being that far up and I would say putting the completed table next to the deck rails shouldn't be a problem. You can get small feet to sit the grill on the paving stones in your table, shouldn't be any problems with heat.


----------



## lowcountrygamecock (Nov 30, 2016)

Biggest thing in favor of the BGE is the dealer is 20 minutes away vs an hour to the closest kamado joe dealer.  Still looks like a better value and worth the drive though.


----------



## retfr8flyr (Nov 30, 2016)

My biggest complaint about the BGE is their warranty. If you use anything in the grill besides BGE products the warranty is void, so all the great aftermarket accessories available are forbidden, also all warranty claims must go through the dealer. With Kamado Joe, warranty claims are direct with them and include free shipping. You can use any products without voiding the warranty, just submit a claim form on the web site, along with a couple pictures of the problem and they take care of it directly.


----------



## tctoland (Dec 13, 2016)

​I've had my BGE for a little over three years and could not be happier!! I use it several times a week - smoke, sear, grill, even pizzas. It does it all.


----------

